# Mit OPC Daten Bidirektional lesen und schreiben



## captainchaos666 (9 Juli 2008)

Hallo an alle OPC- Spezialisten,
ich möchte zwischen PCS7 und einem Windowsrechner Daten austauschen. Es sollen vom Windowsrechner Daten gelesen und geschrieben werden können. Wenn ich auf der PCS7 Station den Server installiere, kann ich dann von dem Windowsrechner auch Daten ins PCS7- System schreiben?


Danke, und Gruß

Alex


----------



## Question_mark (9 Juli 2008)

*Opc*

Hallo,

ja, das geht. Wenn man eine entsprechende Software mit OPC-Client erstellt.
Dies dürfte aber dann meistens eine individuell zu erstellende Software sein. Wenn nur Daten von der WinCC-Visu gelesen oder geschrieben werden sollen : WinCC hat den OPC-Server schon integriert ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

